# Leerer Platz wo keiner sein soll



## berocked (7. Februar 2004)

Hallo HTML-Leute,
das ist das erste mal, dass ich versucht hab ein etwas aufwendigeres Design  in Tabellen selber zusammenzubasteln. Ich habe alles der Reihe nach mit viel Müh und Not aneinander gebastelt, sodass sich jetzt die Seite unendlich lang auseinander ziehen lässt, jedoch hab ich jetzt ein dickes Problem - schaut selber:
Klick! Links der Schatten wird korrekt dargestellt und direkt daneben ist auch schon der Content. Rechts hört der Content abrupt auf, macht eine Leerzeile (die ich nicht reinprogrammiert habe) und setzt dann den Schatten hin. Da der mittlere Content Teil aus Header-, Footer und Contentgrafik besteht musste ich die drei Grafiken in 3 verschiedene <td>'s setzen, weil wenn ich header und footer oben und unten in den content Teil eingebaut hätte so hätte er oben und unten noch ein Stückchen freigelassen, was alles versaut. Hier ist der Code vom kompletten Ausdruck unter dem großen Header und Menüteil:

```
<table WIDTH=780 BORDER=0 CELLPADDING=0 CELLSPACING=0>
<tr>
<td background="Bilder/design_09.gif" WIDTH=24></td>
<td WIDTH=729>

<TABLE WIDTH=729 BORDER=0 CELLPADDING=0 CELLSPACING=0>
<tr><td><IMG SRC="Bilder/design_10.gif" WIDTH=729 HEIGHT=34 ALT=""></td></tr>
<tr><td background="Bilder/content.gif" WIDTH=729>
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test Test 
</td></tr>
<tr><td><IMG SRC="Bilder/design_13.gif" WIDTH=729 HEIGHT=29 ALT=""></td></tr>
</table>


</td>
<td background="Bilder/design_11.gif" WIDTH=24></td>
</TD></TR>
</table>
```

Ich hoffe jemand kann mir in dieser verzwickten Situation weiterhelfen, das hat mich (Anfänger) lange Zeit gekostet überhaupt das Grundgerüst hinzusetzen.
Gruß
-berocked


----------



## rootssw (8. Februar 2004)

Hallo berocked!

Also, so ganz versteh' ich nicht, was du meinst.
Was ich wohl sehe, ist, dass rechts der Schatten (und das dazugehörige Bild) des Contents ein bisschen weiter nach rechts gerückt ist, als der Rest (header und footer).
Meinst du vielleicht, dass der Text (Test Test Test, usw.) einfach unterbrochen und eine Zeile weiter unten fort gesetzt wird?!
Aber dass wäre ja genau das, was man (nach meiner Meinung) zu erreichen gedenkt.
Oder denk' ich jetzt in eine völlig falsche Richtung und hab' hier gar nichts verstanden?


----------



## berocked (8. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von rootssw _
> Hallo berocked!
> 
> Also, so ganz versteh' ich nicht, was du meinst.
> ...


Du hast mich vielleicht falsch verstanden, aber um das dickgedruckte geht es. der Text ist genau richtig so, aber Schatten rechts ist "ein stückchen" verschoben, was nich sein soll und was auch nicht reinprogrammiert ist.


----------



## rootssw (9. Februar 2004)

Also, speziell dieses Problem hab' ich folgendermaßen gelöst:
Setz' einfach das width-Attribut der zweiten Tabelle auf 777 (ergibt sich, wenn man 24+24+729 rechnet).
Nachdem ich das kurz ausprobiert hab', scheint das zu funktionieren.

PS:
Das du das nicht "einprogrammiert" hast, ist ja klar.
HTML ist ja schließlich auch kein Programmieren.


----------



## berocked (9. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von rootssw _
> *Also, speziell dieses Problem hab' ich folgendermaßen gelöst:
> Setz' einfach das width-Attribut der zweiten Tabelle auf 777 (ergibt sich, wenn man 24+24+729 rechnet).
> Nachdem ich das kurz ausprobiert hab', scheint das zu funktionieren.
> ...


Au ja klappt  Vielen Dank, darauf wäre ich jetzt nicht gekommen, denn eigentlich sind die beiden leisten nicht gleich groß  Links ist 24 und rechts ist 27 aber ich hab ausversehen an beiden stellen 24 reingeschrieben.
Gruß
-schrei

PS: wie nennt man denn das eintippen von HTML code ?


----------



## rootssw (10. Februar 2004)

Naja, wie du das Tippen nennst, soll dir überlassen sein.
Ich nenne es meistens Tippen.   
Aber mit HTML formatiert man die Seite ja nur, statt Programmcode zu schreiben.


----------



## rootssw (10. Februar 2004)

Was soll denn jetzt der Beitrag?!
Das ist doch genau das, was ich geschrieben hab' (bloß das die Zahlen an anderer Stelle geändert wurden)!
Scheint mir 'n bisschen unnütz!


----------

